# I am a digital artist



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 9, 2016)

My work is abstract and people seem to like it. Although it is nice to sell a picture, it is far nicer to create one for free to make someone happy. As my work it digital I can send it all over the world to the people who have asked me to create a picture for them. All I require is the colours that are significant to them and I get to work when the vibes are right.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice images!


----------



## Yaya (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome! I love the colors!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you for those kind comments.


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2016)

I especially like the seagulls.  Welcome, Bluecheese.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Bluecheese,  Very bright and colorful. . It's fun being creative.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 10, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Hi Bluecheese,  Very bright and colorful. . It's fun being creative.



It keeps me from going totally crazy as my husband is now disabled, I need my own space and shut myself away for parts of the day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2016)

Bluecheese, the first one there is my favorite, reminds me of the '60.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bluecheese50 said:


> It keeps me from going totally crazy as my husband is now disabled, I need my own space and shut myself away for parts of the day.



It is a wonderful outlet.  It's a very good idea to give yourself space and time for fun.  It's challenging to be a caretaker.  Good for you.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 11, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> It is a wonderful outlet.  It's a very good idea to give yourself space and time for fun.  It's challenging to be a caretaker.  Good for you.



My role is rather more challenging than usual at present, I am thinking of taking a one way trip on the spaceship to Mars!


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have done quite a bit of artwork in the last few weeks for various people including three authors. I am glad to say my efforts seemed to be well received!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2016)

The first artwork resonates with me also. Marvelous that your efforts are so well received. Would you perhaps find it interesting to combine your digital art with your poetry? I think the combination could be quite unique.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Jan 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> The first artwork resonates with me also. Marvelous that your efforts are so well received. Would you perhaps find it interesting to combine your digital art with your poetry? I think the combination could be quite unique.



I have often combined the two.


----------



## Debby (Mar 28, 2016)

Did you find it difficult breaking into the art world or is it somewhat simpler to do because you are a digital artist as opposed to a painter or sculptor or .....?


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2016)

Debbie, Bluecheese is showing as "banned" but I believe she's back under another name.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 28, 2016)

jujube said:


> Debbie, Bluecheese is showing as "banned" but I believe she's back under another name.



When I was mod at a book forum,it was mind boggliing why people would do that.I don't understand why they would put themselves throuugh that and getting caught.


----------



## Debby (Mar 29, 2016)

jujube said:


> Debbie, Bluecheese is showing as "banned" but I believe she's back under another name.





Thanks jujube, I won't hold my breathe than for an answer.


----------

